# Pedigree and Breeding question.



## njgautier (Feb 27, 2013)

Check out this pedigree and tell me what you think. BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database
My dog is inbreed from Rudy and Xena brother and sister and i wanted to breed my dog to a game bitch any suggestions. Hes UKC but I can register him abda.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Why would you want to breed a bully back to a game bred dog? What's the logic in that?


----------



## njgautier (Feb 27, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Why would you want to breed a bully back to a game bred dog? What's the logic in that?


He's not a bully his ped is just in that database. I want a show look with game drive for weight pull and dock jump.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Then keep this show dog and buy a pull dog. Idk anyone who would want to take a quality apbt to him (not saying he isnt a nice animal or anything like that). In a lot o ppls eyes you're "ruining" both dogs to make inconsistent dogs that aren't needed. Theres plenty of ch show dogs that are ace pull dogs.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Your dog is Gaff correct? That makes him AmStaff or maybe Bully! NOT APBT....if you breed him with a gamebred dog, then you will be creating mutts.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

njgautier said:


> He's not a bully his ped is just in that database. I want a show look with game drive for weight pull and dock jump.


You dont even know what "game" means.. gameness is not anything to do with "drive" and doesnt play into a dog being better at weight pull or dock diving at all.

You will be creating mutts and I highly doubt youll be offered up a "game" or game bred bitch by anyone with any sense to breed that crap to.. just fyi


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

This guy has very little gaff in him I mean there are some here and there way back but he is basically an Amstaff. Lots of Nevada and Larum blood. Great blood for UKC dogs I also found some 187 Homicidal Roughneck in there which is down from some game dogs but its way back there like the gaff dogs. I mean his lineage was line bred for so many gens then out crossed and now you kinda got Amstaff soup. He's got lots of different lineage. I know you love him and he is the bees knees to you but unfortunately he is a very typical bred UKC dog. He would not fair well in ADBA as hes not close to ADBA standard I see no point in taking him into a gamebred dog. You will not get consistency with your boy being so inconsistently bred by pedigree.


----------



## njgautier (Feb 27, 2013)

pookie! said:


> You dont even know what "game" means.. gameness is"not anything to do with "drive" and doesnt play into a dog being better at weight pull or dock diving at all.
> 
> You will be creating mutts and I highly doubt youll be offered up a "game" or game bred bitch by anyone with any sense to breed that crap to.. just fyi


I'm pretty sure that cross has been done before. I know exactly what "gameness" means and game bred and just because a dog is game bred doesn't mean it's game. I don't know why I asked I should just do it and post pictures amd let everyone tell me how cute he is. I bet the asshole that wanted to breed bulldogs with pits to make the american bully probably heard a ton of shit from people but now everyone owns a structurally fd dog. Which is also a mutt.


----------



## njgautier (Feb 27, 2013)

MSK said:


> This guy has very little gaff in him I mean there are some here and there way back but he is basically an Amstaff. Lots of Nevada and Larum blood. Great blood for UKC dogs I also found some 187 Homicidal Roughneck in there which is down from some game dogs but its way back there like the gaff dogs. I mean his lineage was line bred for so many gens then out crossed and now you kinda got Amstaff soup. He's got lots of different lineage. I know you love him and he is the bees knees to you but unfortunately he is a very typical bred UKC dog. He would not fair well in ADBA as hes not close to ADBA standard I see no point in taking him into a gamebred dog. You will not get consistency with your boy being so inconsistently bred by pedigree.


Thank you so much! Based on his photos could I do well with him in UKC events.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

njgautier said:


> I'm pretty sure that cross has been done before. I know exactly what "gameness" means and game bred and just because a dog is game bred doesn't mean it's game. I don't know why I asked I should just do it and post pictures amd let everyone tell me how cute he is. I bet the asshole that wanted to breed bulldogs with pits to make the american bully probably heard a ton of shit from people but now everyone owns a structurally fd dog. Which is also a mutt.


LMAO :thumbsup:


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Depending on the judge and the area really most likely he would do well. There are some judges however in UKC that prefer almost an ADBA standard from what I here I haven't competed in UKC so far. But to me he looks like the typical build UKC prefers.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

This dog isn't a Am. Bully , and y'all say it isn't a apbt then what is it?


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

rocthebully said:


> This dog isn't a Am. Bully , and y'all say it isn't a apbt then what is it?


Its pretty clear when you go back and read everything MSK posted. By his ped, he's AmStaff.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Well if he's an Am. Staff then there shoudnt be no problem with breeding it to a apbt.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

njgautier said:


> Thank you so much! Based on his photos could I do well with him in UKC events.


It that first picture he looks a little over stacked in the front. But still looks pretty good. If you can get him to stack with his front end straighter but his back end the way you have it in that picture I am sure that there will be judges who like him. The rest of his lines look quite clean.

Personally if I was looking to breed him I would find a really clean AmStaff bitch who has placed and has a nice tight ped; and go in that direction. That doesn't mean you can't do wp, or dock jumping, but it will mean you have a greater chance of consistency. Quite possibly look for a bitch with a really nice head, and you will have pups that are a good how quality.

If I may ask, what makes you think that you boy is the right dog to breed into a game bitch? (I'm not trying to get you down, I am genuinely curious)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

rocthebully said:


> Well if he's an Am. Staff then there shoudnt be no problem with breeding it to a apbt.


I think read the other comments and see the kind of APBT he is looking to breed to, and why other members think it's not a good idea for him to breed to that kind of APBT.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

rocthebully said:


> Well if he's an Am. Staff then there shoudnt be no problem with breeding it to a apbt.


And please explain why that would be....


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

rocthebully said:


> Well if he's an Am. Staff then there shoudnt be no problem with breeding it to a apbt.


This makes no sense and would be 2 steps back for the integrity of BOTH breeds.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

rocthebully said:


> well if he's an am. Staff then there shoudnt be no problem with breeding it to a apbt.


are you fn nuts?....if he's got the ukc crap then he should breed to the ukc crap....only if they have a purpose other than cash!!!and from what i read they dont...yet!!!

After everything that you and him read you still want to stick with doing that then yes, yall are fn nuts!!!

Why dont you get into the stickies and all the old posts and read what these people are trying they level best to educate others about?

Yea it's your dog and you can do what you wish.just keep it to your self...

If you wanted a game bred dog you shoulda got 1 in the first place...but from where i sit ...ima glad you didnt...

Just my 2 and as it is your dog this is my laptop...so before you say keep it to myself...think about that!


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Lol, man I'm sorry I fell asleep I was just being a smart ass , I was gonna make a joke out of it but crashed out , ate to much turkey


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

welder said:


> are you fn nuts?....if he's got the ukc crap then he should breed to the ukc crap....only if they have a purpose other than cash!!!and from what i read they dont...yet!!!
> 
> After everything that you and him read you still want to stick with doing that then yes, yall are fn nuts!!!
> 
> ...


LOL!! "This is my laptop" hahaha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Show your dog. Pull him. Do obedience or agility or lure coursing. Don't "tinker" around with breeding. Yes, a cross to gamedogs has been done from UKC dogs successfully, but it has been off proven dogs, not "what if I..?" breedings.


----------

